# Alternate feeder bugs



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, my beardie has started to tire of locusts and i was wondering how silkworms, calci-worms, or butter worms were in terms of nutritional value. Can they be used as a staple or just a treat? Any horror stories etc??

thanks


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Try Dubai roaches my geckos love them, and i hear beardies love them too lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

As above. :2thumb:
Roaches make a good feeder insect choice as breede colonies can be easily set up, they are relatively easy to gut oad and they seem to be a ferm favorite for many insectivorious lizards.


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

ive just read that you can feed them earthworms anyone tried there beardie with them ?


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

never tried earthworms, my beardie didn't really like roaches, only eating 3-4 at a time...


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

MY Gecko said No,No,No to calciworms & I have read a few others, have had a refusal with them.


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone tried silkworms?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

As far as I am aware the only feeders suitable for everyday use on bearded dragons are roaches, crickets and locusts.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

silk worms are one of the best feeders for beardies but as they are expensive the cost stops a lot of people using them


----------



## froginho (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Blaptica Dubia, Blatta lateralis, Neuphoeta Cinerea of roaches. Soon i will have Eublaberus Distanti and Blaberus Craniifer. All are easy to breed and are excellent food for reptiles.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

roaches all the way my monitors love them if it wasnt for roaches my food bill would be mahooosive


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i have bought a small starter colony of banana roaches. think they look fab, they will just be a treat.am also considering a small colony of the domino ones too.

i mainly use dubia roaches, they are so easy to keep.
i buy bulk crickets too, i find the black ones are better for beardies as they aren't so boingy. but you have to be a bit careful not to leave ineaten ones in the viv, or they might nibble your beardie. i used to use locusts but i find them very expensive.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi i now sell roaches in small numbers and in livefood tubs gut loaded and ready to use:2thumb: 
Food Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi i now sell roaches in small numbers and in livefood tubs gut loaded and ready to use:2thumb: 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/724780-feeder-roaches-ready-use.html

heres the link:lol2:


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Earthworms are great as a stable feed if they will eat them every day, my beardy loves them, very high in calcium and the easiest things in the world to keep. Good substitute for bugs. Make sure they are fed on super clean veg for a week before feeding to clean their bodies of any toxins from before you got them though.
Give me a post for advice on keeping.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

064ldingla said:


> Hi, my beardie has started to tire of locusts and i was wondering how silkworms, calci-worms, or butter worms were in terms of nutritional value. Can they be used as a staple or just a treat? Any horror stories etc??
> 
> thanks


I use calci worms with a few silkworms and locust as a staple for Spike. As far as i'm aware Calciworms and Silkworms are great staple feeders but butterworms are more just a treat. I've recently started buying Pachnoda grubs but am getting conflicting info on how good/bad they are as a staple. Horror story with them is I didn't research thoroughly enough and wasn't aware you should crush/remove their heads before feeding and as a result Spike was bitten on the bottom eyelid! Feel like a right muppet :bash: Still, Spike seems none the worse for wear and was very enthusiastic about eating the rest (after i decapitated them with scissors)



polaris2582 said:


> Earthworms are great as a stable feed if they will eat them every day, my beardy loves them, very high in calcium and the easiest things in the world to keep. Good substitute for bugs. Make sure they are fed on super clean veg for a week before feeding to clean their bodies of any toxins from before you got them though.
> Give me a post for advice on keeping.


I never eve thought about using earthworms! I have loads of massive ones in my veggie plots. When keeping them indoors to cleanse out toxins, do you just keep them in normal garden compost with veggie peelings etc?

Molly xxx


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

> I never eve thought about using earthworms! I have loads of massive ones in my veggie plots. When keeping them indoors to cleanse out toxins, do you just keep them in normal garden compost with veggie peelings etc?
> 
> Molly xxx


I keep them in some plain old soil, make sure there's no grow bag etc in it. Sulphates are usually in those fertilisers etc. and yup, feed good veggies and fish flakes!


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome, I'm off to dig out my old fishtank! Should have a bag of soil handy too :2thumb:


----------



## silkies (Dec 20, 2009)

064ldingla said:


> Hi, my beardie has started to tire of locusts and i was wondering how silkworms, calci-worms, or butter worms were in terms of nutritional value. Can they be used as a staple or just a treat? Any horror stories etc??
> 
> thanks


 Hey, I noticed your question regarding the difference in nutritional content of a number of livefoods, please see Herp Nutrition Article -   , about a third of the way down the article I have a chart which compares the nutritional content of calci worms (hermetia illucens), silkworms (bombyx mori) and other popular livefoods.

Hope this helps :2thumb:
Tom


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a pretty thorough guide to feeders at Bzoo 

THE FEEDERS -               BambooZoo


----------

